# TT bike seat position



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Why do almost all riders seem to be sliding forward and pushing themselves back on the seat at some interval? They are pros and they have fitters, but many don't seem to have an optimal position as they move back and forth. If riders find themselves moving to the nose of saddle so much, then why not change the design of the seatpost such that the seatpost bend forward? Is there a UCI rule preventing this design?

Compare that with Wiggins in the Hour record, in which Wiggins almost never moved at all fore/aft on the saddle.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The UCI for years has had the 5cm rule ... Basically the tip of the saddle must be 5cm behind the center point of the bottom bracket. This limits where a rider can place the saddle and given the front riding nature of Time Trials, you tend to scoot forward on the saddle.

I know from my experience, even with the saddle more forward, you tend to slide forward under full on efforts. This is why some riders have tried "Grip Tape" on the saddle, which results in some "not so good" results to your crotch ... or other methods to try and lock the rider into place during TT's.

If I remember correctly though ... they changed the 5cm rule a year or two ago though and you had to chose saddle position or bar extension length (0cm behind the bottom bracket (or farther) ... or 75cm in front of the bottom bracket for extensions).


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I notice that guys were still slidding forward and then having to push themselves back in races as recent as the 2017 Paris Niece. Not sure what's prevent them and their pro-fitters from setting up a correct fitting where they wouldn't need to move around so much.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I've never been able to stay put ... no matter what I tried


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I went from a P1 to a P4 a couple years ago and "upgraded" the saddle and cockpit at the same time. The frame geo is the same, so when I kept sliding forward I blamed the new noseless saddle. Countless adjustments didn't help. Then I read the article below and realized it wasn't the saddle, it was the cockpit: level arms meant sliding forward; tilting up was more comfortable, and apparently more aero to boot.

ERO Sports - Are You Angling for more Comfort & Speed?


----------

